
Accenture Awarded Patent for 'Editable Blockchain' Tech - dogecoinbase
https://www.coindesk.com/accenture-awarded-patent-editable-blockchain-tech/
======
sharemywin
You lost me at 1 party holds a key...not distributed. use a f*ing database.

